# considering relocating to sharm



## mary-ellen (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guy's I'v recently joined this forum to get some info,I'm considering moving to sharm next year with my 3 children all of which are of school age so I'm seeking advice on schools,Fee's,jobs,accomadation etc. Any help or advice welcome. many thanks. Mary.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mary-ellen said:


> Hi guy's I'v recently joined this forum to get some info,I'm considering moving to sharm next year with my 3 children all of which are of school age so I'm seeking advice on schools,Fee's,jobs,accomadation etc. Any help or advice welcome. many thanks. Mary.




Hi and welcome to the forum.

Firstly Egypt is still a land in turmoil and although Mubarak has gone no one knows the future.
Secondly... you will not come to Egypt and find a job that will pay school fees for 3 children, accommodation and every day living for a family.

Maiden


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

mary-ellen said:


> Hi guy's I'v recently joined this forum to get some info,I'm considering moving to sharm next year with my 3 children all of which are of school age so I'm seeking advice on schools,Fee's,jobs,accomadation etc. Any help or advice welcome. many thanks. Mary.




Hey, i myself only joined a few months ago,
I was considering moving to sharm with my young child. I cant help on the job front as the job i was offered was through a friend, however i used google to check out places to rent etc there is a few! The school my child would attend would be the bristish school in sharm if you google that also you will find it.
Hope it helps a little sorry couldnt help you more.

KT


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

mary-ellen said:


> Hi guy's I'v recently joined this forum to get some info,I'm considering moving to sharm next year with my 3 children all of which are of school age so I'm seeking advice on schools,Fee's,jobs,accomadation etc. Any help or advice welcome. many thanks. Mary.


Hi and welcome

There are schools in sharm, I believe an international school, as for the fees I am not sure as |I do not have children. Jobs I believe are a little more difficult, but accommodation is easy to find apartments to rent out. That probably is your best way forward by renting first and se if u like the area or not. Remember you have two parts to sharm, Naama bay and then about 20 minutes further on you then have Nabq bay. Maybe some other expats with children could help you more than me.
Good luck


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

All I can say it is the BEST move I have ever made but then again I am single and so far it's been awesome :eyebrows:

You only live once and need to take risks in life however if it involves children you need to make a decision that is in the best interests of the children.

Saying that I know a family here who have children made the move and they are totally delighted and lady though however has had some challenges :clap2:

I believe the place is family friendly and there is much more to do and see here than in the UK however you need to make adjustments.

If you don't have money and nothing to fall back on here or in the UK I would advise against it.

Jobs around here pay about £300 per month sometimes that can include accommodation sometimes it won't but you may find out you are limited in what you can do so the hours will be long, hard and demanding and you could be left with little time for quality family life.

You certainly won't be short of attention from skint creepy Egyptian men who have the swagger and talk the talk but not walk the walk just depends if you like brown rotten teeth


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> All I can say it is the BEST move I have ever made but then again I am single and so far it's been awesome :eyebrows:
> 
> You only live once and need to take risks in life however if it involves children you need to make a decision that is in the best interests of the children.
> 
> ...




Now as I may be coming down to Sharm at the end of the month please tell me all the things that are there to do and see... I am amazed there are more things than the U.K


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now as I may be coming down to Sharm at the end of the month please tell me all the things that are there to do and see... I am amazed there are more things than the U.K


Well for a start there will be the Red Sea, and sand lots and lots of it,hotels and half finished buildings and errrrrrr..........give me a week or two and i might think of something else......maybe.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you like diving - great or maybe golf! I agree with Hurghadapat an awful lot of half finished buildings............ and currently not many people around!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiona08 said:


> If you like diving - great or maybe golf! I agree with Hurghadapat an awful lot of half finished buildings............ and currently not many people around!


Actually I think Pat knows my sense of humour lol


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually I think Pat knows my sense of humour lol


I was just in Sharm for 8 days, and (thankfully) never ran into Horus! There isn't much to do there, especially right now....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am actually just nipping down for the day to see an old friend who is flying in for a holiday.
Sea side resorts do nothing for me. Other than the red sea Sharm will have nothing that I can't do or at least arrange to do in Cairo


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am actually just nipping down for the day to see an old friend who is flying in for a holiday.
> Sea side resorts do nothing for me. Other than the red sea Sharm will have nothing that I can't do or at least arrange to do in Cairo


yes feel same about sharm.
the best part is the 5 hour drive down ,flirting with all the police, but will they be replaced.
by who.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will fly down... no way am I driving or being driven


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will fly down... no way am I driving or being driven


if i dont drive down i dont go, thats the only bit i like about sharm.
cairo with all its problems etc, is a much more interesting place.
but getting back to the original enquiry,3 children ,schools very very expensive.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

bat said:


> yes feel same about sharm.
> the best part is the 5 hour drive down ,flirting with all the police, but will they be replaced.
> by who.


When we were driven down on 31 January, the drive took 8 hours from Cairo to Sharm. This included going through numerous roadblocks as well as stopping due to burning buildings....

I hope it is better now, but wasn't a fun ride. I much prefer flying!


----------



## Busy Sue (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, We moved to the Red Sea 15 years ago with two of our children and educationally I would not recommend uprooting your children to Egypt. The school in the Red Sea area are not long established and are do not have the same standards as our basic state school in the UK. It is good for a carefree and safer environment but your children will suffer educationally. I ended up also doing homeschooling and taking them out of the country to take their exams and I think unless you live in Cairo and attend the very expensive well established schools you will not get good education for your children.


----------

